

Is SEO Dead? - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2010/04/is-seo-dead.html

======
sunkencity
SEO is not dead it's just been entered by players with more money to spend for
each search than this author. It's pretty irritating that so many searches on
google are compromised by pseudo pages that contain shit and a link to what
you are looking for. These companies mine google for searches where it's easy
to get into the top 10 and then utilize their content farms to spew garbage on
the net. It will be interesting to see what google can do to combat this.
search results have really taken a turn for the worse in 2010.

~~~
sabat
The hope I can give you: Google employs a pretty smart guy, Matt Cutts, who
heads a team of other smart people dedicated to breaking the problem you're
complaining about. It's in Google's best interest, because if search results
return crap, we'd all find something else. Good help us, we'd end up using
Cuil or that Wolfram thing or something.

~~~
mixmax
Or duckduckgo

~~~
sabat
DuckDuckGo! I have to check that out. Keep hearing about it.

------
randfish
In 2010, search engine traffic continued to rise aggressively. More searches
have been conducted each month, more people are using search engines each
month. The growth may not be as stratospheric as Facebook's, but the rise of
social media has not in any way affected the fortunes of web search.

Until I can use Facebook to find everything I need and it does a much better
job than Google, I can't see how they're going to kill SEO... That, and SMM
(Social Media Marketing) is essentially an offshoot of SEO and something web
marketers pioneered when they realized they could get SEO value from it (back
in 2004-2005 before "social media" was a buzzword).

Danny Sullivan has written excellently on this topic many times:
[http://searchengineland.com/an-open-letter-to-derek-
powazek-...](http://searchengineland.com/an-open-letter-to-derek-powazek-on-
the-value-of-seo-27680) [http://searchengineland.com/is-seo-
dead-1997-prediction-meet...](http://searchengineland.com/is-seo-
dead-1997-prediction-meet-2009-reality-32113)

------
dasil003
No, it's not. Social networking and traditional search are orthogonal. Of
course Google wants a piece of that action, because it's obvious that social
networking traffic is big, and has more growth potential than traditional
search at this point. But the value of ad inventory on Facebook is absolute
horseshit, so it's not as if they'll be dwarfing Google profits any time soon.
No amount of social features can replace search, and search will always be
more intentioned then the kind of viral loop that Facebook has made a science
of.

------
liberro
Search engine traffic is and always will be the best traffic source as it is
most targeted. But the worst is a lot of spam that google is showing more and
more often...

